# Fixing a hydraulic pole saw



## Garfield (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a hydraulic pole saw that i got with a bucket truck but never used it. I also have hydraulic loppers that work fine when plugged into the same truck. The saw is getting oil b/c the hoses get warm and they jump just a little bit when you pull the trigger but the chain does not move. Any ideas....this is new territory for me. I have heard these saws are awesome and would like to fix it. Thanks


----------



## motor (Oct 9, 2008)

What brand pole saw? What kind of lift do you have? One tool may be setup for an open center system while the other is set for a closed center system. Some tools are easily switched others cannot be. Pics?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 9, 2008)

*I will get pics and info*

Motor, Thanks for the help.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 9, 2008)

*Pics and info*

I don't know whether it was open center or closed center but the tools came together with a bucket truck so i assume they are the same. The boom is an altec LR4 1998 model. On the bar of the saw there are numbers but i found no brand name or model number.


----------



## motor (Oct 9, 2008)

That looks like an oldie. On the control spool is were you would switch it. Are there two flats on the side of the control spool opposite the handle? If so can you see if there are any markings on the side of the spool? If it is reversible you'll see a "C" (for center) stamped into the aluminum and a "O" or "C" for open or closed into the spool. Your LR IV should be an open center system, so you'd line up "O" and "C". That does look like a very old Greenlee/Fairmont saw and I don't think they were reversible in that era but I honestly can't remember off the top of my head. Take a look.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 9, 2008)

*Sheepish*

I write back a little sheepishly to tell you that I reversed the lines and the saw runs.. I haven't had a chance to cut yet but it seems normal to me. I was hoping to ask a couple other questions. Where do I get the bar and chain or other parts for the pole saw when I need them. The chain is different. It has 2 X the number of teeth on it as a normal saw. What kind of oil should i put in the boom. It has been a little low since I got it but I wasn't using any so i didn't worry. Now with the saw I will be using some oil. If the oil is not available locally I need to get it ordered. Also the boom sort of squeaks. It's not exactly a squeak and not exactly a pop. It seems to be in the knuckle. I have greased the thing repeatedly while moving it. Is there something internal that is dry maybe? Any thoughts appreciated. I also need some new plastic covers for the valve body and the end of the boom. Should i just get these from Altec? Thanks again


----------



## motor (Oct 9, 2008)

Well swapping the lines is one reason why it would not run...usually you'd here the relief valve squeal though. As far as getting chains/bars for it you got me. If it is a Greenlee/Fairmont we'd typically go through them. I'm at a loss on that one.

As far as oil goes you're operating an insulated lift therefore you need an insulated oil. Shell Tellus, Castrol Aerial lift oil, Kendall Hyken Golden, Mobil DTE 10, and any Valvoline AW hydraulic oils carry the ANSI standard for Kv ratings.

The LRIV has a shear ball bearing at the knuckle. Did you grease that with the upper boom in several positions? It could have a dry spot or a damaged spot in the bearing. Leveling could be suspect as well. Is it when you go over center? Have you had the unit inspected? I would defintely recommend having this unit Inspected by a qualified company.


----------



## Rftreeman (Oct 9, 2008)

That pole saw can turn out to be your best friend after you get the hang of it, I used one for 10 hours a day at Davey trimming the power lines, I used it for trims as well as take downs as for the bar and chains, if you can't figure out what brand they are you may be able to match them up.


----------

